# Famous Photograper???



## adey1 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi, I'm looking for the name of a famous Photographer & all I have is a description of his most famous photo.

A cat, a chair & a bucket & a blurred (long exposure) photo of the photographer coming into shot??

Anyone any Ideas? Can't find anything on the net & thought there might be some buffs on here!?!?

Adey


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2007)

The only one I can think of that fits your description is 'Dali Atomicus' by Philippe Halsman. It is one of my all time favourites - I even have a print of it on my wall somewhere...
http://www.afterimagegallery.com/dlhalsman.htm


----------



## adey1 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ah, fantastic that is it!!

Brilliant cheers.


----------

